# making 1 gallon skeeter pee



## ninjamonkey

I could not find anyone else who did this, so I am starting one tonight and logging for others.
I dissolved 3 1/4 cup sugar in brita filtered water and added 1/2 cup realemon. Starting gravity 1.070. Letting it sit 24hrs. Tomorrow I'm adding 1 cup realemon and 1118 yeast. (Im only rehydrating yeast and pitching) When gravity hits 1.050 will add 1 cup realemon then airlock and ferment dry. No nutrient or energizer. I will keep this updated as it progresses.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Ninjamonkey, why the small batch? You'll drink that in one sitting.  It's easy to make and remember that it takes just as long to make a half gallon as it does to make a 6 gallon batch. Good luck with your project and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## cohenhouse77

Someone gave me that advise and now I make 6 gallons of everything but am lacking in carboys so I am using 3 quart wine bottles until I can build my arsenal of carboys. To save room in my glass, I made 5 gallons of SP and racked into a 5 gallon bucket secondary to save room since it won't be in there long. It seems to be turning out great.


----------



## ninjamonkey

Well I'm just starting out in brewing and wanted to make and try multiple things before I get more in depth with recipes. I'm doing hard cider, mead, red grape wine, and skeeter pee. Once I pick my favorite I will get a 5 gallon carboy.
So tonight I added the 1 cup realemon, hydrated and pitched the1118, and decided to add 1/2 tsp nutrient and 1/4 tsp energizer. In two days I will check gravity


----------



## cohenhouse77

That makes sense to me, but I figure if I'm gonna try something, I might as well have 5 gallons to try....


----------



## Arne

Yep, I started with the gallons too. Soon figured out that it didn't last very long. But, I had a couple of gallon jugs and no 5 gal. carboys. Then the wine gremlins attacked. They can clean out your wine in nuthin flat. Have a wonderful gallon of wine sitting and next time you go to look at it, where did it go?? Wine gremlins, ya gotta love em. Arne.


----------



## ninjamonkey

Tonight its bubbling like crazy


----------



## ninjamonkey

Not sure if u can see the bubbles but theres tons. No slurry just rehydrated and pitched.


----------



## ninjamonkey

Tested today and got 1.050. So I added last cup of realemon, 1/2 tsp nutrient, and 1/4 tsp energizer. Looks awesome and everything is on schedual. I will now let it ferment dry. Will let you know when this happens.


----------



## ninjamonkey

So CO2 production dropped sharply today and tested tonight and got .992. After only five days reached the end of fermentation. I will cold crash in the fridge for a week, back sweeten, and bottle. I did taste it and it was tart with the alcohol bite. So there you go... one gallon of skeeter pee. Now I'm gonna get a five gallon carboy and make more lol!


----------



## arcticsid

I realize this an unconventional, and probably unauthorized way to check the SG, but try this!

Take the stopper out of the fermenting vessel, turn off the lights, and then approach it with a bic lighter or any other open flame.

You will know for sure it is ready if you see a bright blue flame, a loud POOF, and your beard sudenly disappers!

LOL


----------



## ninjamonkey

Ok...that had absolutly nothing to do with this thread. This was a how to for people to make one gallon SP.


----------



## cohenhouse77

LOL! I have gone back and read all through some of the 4 and 6 page threads on here. It is fun to watch how some of the threads evolve.


----------



## ninjamonkey

So tonight I took it from the fridge and racked to a clean gallon jug. Then I added two packets of sugar free cherry flavored crystal light and added 1/2 cup of sugar. I gave it a taste and it was pretty darn good. I will give it another week to clear a little and settle the alcohol bite then bottle and probably drink very fast!


----------



## rob

Did you add sorbate ????


----------



## ninjamonkey

No, its staying in the fridge and then will be drank within another week. I'm not worried about fermentation.


----------



## Arne

ninjamonkey said:


> No, its staying in the fridge and then will be drank within another week. I'm not worried about fermentation.


 
If you are going to drink it that fast, why worry about bottling it? Pour out of the gal. jug into your glass and it will be gone before you know it. At least that is the way I would probably do it. Actually that is the way the last 5 gal. of skeeter pee have disappeared around here. The next batch is going to have to be bottled, tho. Not hot anymore and it doesn't disappear as fast. Arne.


----------



## ninjamonkey

Ya I'm not actually putting it in bottles. I have a gallon glass jug I keep my gallon batches in while drinking.


----------



## moontester

*Carbonation*

I'm new to this. Is the carbonated?


----------



## Arne

moontester said:


> I'm new to this. Is the carbonated?


 
It is not supposed to be, but it sometimes happens. Try making some the regular way. If you like it and decide you want to carbonate it, there are a bunch of threads on here that will help you do that. Good luck with it, Arne. BTW, the only ones I have had carbonate were not on purpose and they make a bit of a mess when they blow the corks.


----------



## Lumpendoodle

I make my skeeter pee from the remnants of my sparkling white wine. I prime the bottles as I would for beer, add the pee, and lo!

Skeeter Pee with a natural sparkle.


----------



## Arne

Lumpendoodle said:


> I make my skeeter pee from the remnants of my sparkling white wine. I prime the bottles as I would for beer, add the pee, and lo!
> 
> Skeeter Pee with a natural sparkle.


 
Always somebody here ready to help. I would imagine sparkling S.P. is pretty darn good. Arne.


----------

